

Show HN: AtomPair – Pair Programming with Slack and HipChat Integration - funkylexoo
https://atom.io/packages/atom-pair

======
TimJRobinson
Cloud9 Collaboration mode is also open source:
[https://github.com/c9/c9.ide.collab](https://github.com/c9/c9.ide.collab)
(Same code that's used on [http://c9.io](http://c9.io) which can be used for
free). Has chat and ability to work with multiple files out of the box.

------
apeacox
Tried yesterday with my colleague. Actually, it only supports one file per
session (see TODO in the README), IMHO this limit doesn't make it usable for a
real pairing session, especially when you need to work on several files in a
project.

~~~
funkylexoo
Thanks for the feedback -I'll share at once with my colleagues. The code is
open source though, it should be reasonably easy to add these features.

------
mattbessey
Maybe not terribly useful for real world programming (while there is a one
file limit), but for interview coding sessions it seems brilliant to me. Great
work!

~~~
funkylexoo
Thanks! Really appreciate the feedback.

------
davefp
Neat!

I realize that this was developed in-house by Pusher, but what I'd really like
to see is floobits-atom reach maturity since their service is already editor-
agnostic.

[https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
atom](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-atom)

------
veb
An "old idea", but executed brilliantly. I absolutely love this, and will be
watching the development closely.

I've always been a fan of 'pair programming' even remotely using Skype for
example... but that's not that great (you can only watch, or one person can
only work at any single time) but this is actually _designed_ for real pair
programming over the internet. Love it!

Great stuff!!

------
RobotCaleb
I've started a project doing pair programming livestream sessions. We're using
floobits integration with sublime as editing (multiple) local files is ideal.

If this reaches that level I'd love to try it out.

------
atrilumen
Did you consider using a WebRTC data channel for this?

~~~
hazelnut
As it was developed by Pusher I guess it was not their goal.

~~~
DanWaterworth
Indeed. However, if WebRTC had been used, how would the state be synced?
Having a central server vastly simplifies that problem.

Disclaimer: Pusher employee (didn't work on this project though).

~~~
atrilumen
It's been a little while since I thought about it, and I may not be
considering exactly the same use cases, but I'm pretty sure I'd do something
vaguely like this:

Initiator of session holds authoritative file. Guest receives full file upon
connection. Diffs are taken on each change (onkeypress event) ( for simple key
mapping invariance (♥λ) ). Shoot the diffs over the wire, and apply the
updates.

 _Something like that._

------
maxjet
Looking at the profile of the developer who made this - he's only been coding
for a year. Not a bad effort for a Makers Academy bootcamp grad

------
gpmcadam
Can anyone suggest a similar package for Sublime Text 3?

~~~
manveru
[https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
sublime](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-sublime) maybe?

------
ThomPete
Would this work for teaching programming remotely too?

~~~
thebouv
Sounds like a great idea for it. If you can get someone to be 1 on 1 with you
like that.

------
steveeq1
Interesting. I'm a regular emacs user though. Does anyone know of any pair
programming extensions for emacs?

~~~
scottjad
[https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
emacs](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-emacs)

Or, screen/tmux.

~~~
steveeq1
Whoa! Cool! Thanks, I didn't know this existed!

------
haphazardeous
Am I the only one who thinks pair programming just makes you sleepy?

------
elyrly
Whats the prevalence of Atom as a text editor?

~~~
cmpb
From what I understand, Atom has a pretty big user base and it's getting
larger. Now that they've squashed a lot of the bugs that plagued the early
versions, it seems to be taking off.

Note: I've been using it for over a year, so I may have a biased view as a
member of the community.

------
bl4ckcontact
Wonderful execution. Great job!

------
KFW504
This is really impressive!

------
ThePhysicist
Am I the only one here who thinks that "Molecule" would have been a better
name than "AtomPair"? ;)

~~~
maniacalrobot
better than "quantum teleportation" I guess

~~~
mathgeek
The name these days would probably end up as Quantumly.

